
Alpine Linux Docker Image Vulnerability (CVE-2019-5021) - _ikke_
https://www.alpinelinux.org/posts/Docker-image-vulnerability-CVE-2019-5021.html
======
captn3m0
This is much better source than the TALOS website[0]. Clearly spells down the
impact.

Somewhat related, the Alpine Linux security mailing list is currently marked
as "inactive". For a distro that calls itself:

"Alpine Linux is a security-oriented, lightweight Linux distribution based on
musl libc and busybox."

I find it very weird that there is no way to subscribe to security
notifications.

[0]:
[https://talosintelligence.com/vulnerability_reports/TALOS-20...](https://talosintelligence.com/vulnerability_reports/TALOS-2019-0782)

------
mtmail
Same CVE discussed yesterday in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19861725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19861725)

